# Cut Tire



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

My son somehow managed to put a very sharp stick thru a rear tire on the '08 (Big Horn 2.0). It left about a 2.5" cut, most likely too large to plug. I guess I'll have to replace it unless someone has a good idea of how to repair it. Any suggestions?
:rant:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wonder if a cold patch would hold?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm sure a hot patch would get in there and stick well, might patch and tube...at least it'd get you by for a while.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

I one time got about a 2" gash in one of my truck tires... (i know, different tires). and the guy at the tire shop installed what he called a "plug patch" it was a good size round patch that had a plug attached to the center of it, he slopped some adhesive all in the hole then using a plug tool pulled the patch up against the back side of the gash. hit it with a torch for a few seconds to let the adhesive settle good let sit for 10 or so minutes aired it up, rebalance and drove off, never a problem...


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> I one time got about a 2" gash in one of my truck tires... (i know, different tires). and the guy at the tire shop installed what he called a "plug patch" it was a good size round patch that had a plug attached to the center of it, he slopped some adhesive all in the hole then using a plug tool pulled the patch up against the back side of the gash. hit it with a torch for a few seconds to let the adhesive settle good let sit for 10 or so minutes aired it up, rebalance and drove off, never a problem...


 
That sounds interesting. I wonder if I could buy those type plugs some where?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Some of the dealerships use them but usually don't see them at the stores. Didn't even see much on the net about them. Here is a link of a place that sells them. I've never used this place, just passing on a link to know what we are talking about. http://www.allbatterysalesandservice.com/browse.cfm/4,1957.html The biggest problem is for one, the patch plug goes on from the inside of the tire of course. You can see the gash from the outside but not how bad the inside is. The plug goes into the hole of the tire and is made into one piece. There is no movement if the gash is longer in either direction. Also, too big of a patch plug and it won't stay, too small and it won't cover the entire gash. What you need to do is take the tire off the rim and see what you are working with from the inside. That's where the air needs to be.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My buddy bought some used 27" dirt devils for really cheap... one of them had about a 1.5" gash in the side wall... He took it down to a local tire shop and had an inner tube installed... it's been like that for over a year now, with no problems!


----------

